

Now For Something Completely Different: Cringely is leaving PBS and throws in his name for US CTO - naish
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20081114_005505.html

======
noonespecial
Yeah. He thought he'd win the Lunar X-Prize too.

They must smoke some damn fine green down there at "The Pulpit".

------
alecco
I liked _some_ of his articles. But he is just a technology journalist and not
even the best at it.

And this issue wouldn't pass the screening the Obama administration already
stated last week: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Cringely#Stanford>

(Unless I'm failing to see a joke.)

~~~
dfranke
I don't think that would necessarily block him in the screening process. I've
never been through either one, but I've always imagined that these things are
a lot like screening for security clearance: they don't much care what
skeletons are in your closet as long as you don't mind having them taken out
of the closet and put on display.

------
jhancock
I would be very surprised if a CTO position to Obama would be any more than an
adviser with a different focus than the current raft of other advisory
positions.

Most start-ups have a hard time defining the CTO role. I doubt a new white
house position could be so easily defined.

------
timtrueman
Please anyone but him...he'd put that $600B into things like hard drives made
from metal foil that increase battery life on laptops by 70% (didn't realize
HDs took that much power) and they "can spin up, read or write data, then shut
down again, all in less time than it takes to perform the same task using
flash while being just as resistant to shock damage and more resistant to
heat"...riiiiight:
[http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2006/pulpit_20061026_0011...](http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2006/pulpit_20061026_001143.html)

------
ojbyrne
I think you all missed the joke. He's leaving his job (probably laid off), and
wanted to write a column about it. He doesn't seriously expect to be the
"CTO."

------
jmtame
What's with the Cringely hate on this thread?

~~~
unalone
Cringely is pretty famously overblown and inaccurate about a lot of his
statements.

------
blasdel
Even ignoring his serial idiocy, writing vitriol under a pseudonym is not
conducive to being confirmed by the Senate

------
crabapple
well his past false claim of a stanford ph.d is going to deep-six any plans
for high profile positions. and he's also a supreme idiot who gets by on grand
pronouncements that never amount to anything

